# Help Applying Fur to Foam Leotard Base



## SindirisLeptailurus (Feb 14, 2011)

When I start my bodysuit i'm using a leotard which I am foaming for the digitigrade and other body enhancements.

How do you (the reader) go about applying your fur to such a suit?  I know many people use a super adhesive or sew it on, but as a semi-beginner i'll probably stick with the adhesive (which i'm aware wears out easier).

Any tips, tricks, tutorials, or anything that could give me a good idea of how to do this would be great.  

Thanks!


----------



## Jesie (Feb 14, 2011)

Lycra bodysuits stretch. A lot. You can't really go about sewing fur onto something like that. If you want to wear it inside the suit to help keep sweat down, that's all fine and well, but it's gonna be hard to attempt sewing non-stretchy fur onto very stretchy lycra. You should make a Duck(t) tape dummy or something of the like if you wish for it to be more form fitting.

It's simpler to cut patterns from shapes that don't keep shrinking when you take them off.


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Feb 14, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Lycra bodysuits stretch. A lot. You can't really go about sewing fur onto something like that. If you want to wear it inside the suit to help keep sweat down, that's all fine and well, but it's gonna be hard to attempt sewing non-stretchy fur onto very stretchy lycra. You should make a Duck(t) tape dummy or something of the like if you wish for it to be more form fitting.
> 
> It's simpler to cut patterns from shapes that don't keep shrinking when you take them off.


 
In other words, should I just wear the foam shaped leotard separate, sort of as an under suit and slip the actual fur suit over it?


----------



## Deo (Feb 14, 2011)

First off,
Don't ever glue fur for a body suit. _Ever. *No exceptions.*_

Sew the fur by itself and have the lycra+foam be a separate undersuit.

http://www.matrices.net/digitigrade.asp


----------

